
A Down Payment with a Catch: You Must Be an Airbnb Host - ezhil
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/18/your-money/mortgages/loftium-airbnb-down-payment.html
======
garethsprice
This is presented as a cutesy way to get heavily indebted millennials onto the
property ladder (and into yet more debt), but doesn't it turn them into
indentured servants for the lender?

They have _8 days per year_ they can't have the house available for rental -
what if they are sick, or want to go on vacation, or have a baby, or have
elderly parents/sick relatives that need the room? Or are just sick of having
a constant flow of strangers in their home? Oh - they can just pay Loftium
their share of all the nights remaining, plus 15% (about $30k per year - so
potentially up to $90k cash they'd owe). Horrific and usurious.

------
corbett3000
I think this is brilliant. I was talking about this very model the other day
and I think it could really help/work!!

